# tail partially degloved



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

The last inch of her tail has come off but the bone is still there. Is there anyway Ican stop the bleeding myself? This has never happened to any of my rats before so I'm not really sure how serious it is or what to do. please help.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I say a trip to the vet is in order have u tried some vasiline i may be wrong but im sure this is supposed to be good at helping injury's stop bleeding of course applying lots of pressure and keeping the wound clean is also a big must

Jess x


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, 2 more questions though:
1. what can i use to clean it?
2. Is it ok to wait until morning to see the vet, or is this an emergency (my pets always get sick out of work hours).


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

well if you pulled the tip off the end of your finger.. would you be waiting or would you be heading to the ER?


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

If it cost Â£250 to get seen in at the ER after 5pm, then yes, I probably would wait until the next morning when it was free - which is why I was a little reluctant. But if it is that serious then I will call a vet out.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

You have FREE ERs? Wtf.
Regardless, your health is not something you can put a price on. If she had a URI or something it could wait but she has lost part of her TAIL. Cmon.
That is what emergency funds are for!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

If you aren't willing/haven't got the funds to take her the emergency vets, why don't you try ringing them and see what they suggest...?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Use saline water (1 tsp salt in a pint of boiling water, then allow it to cool). Dip the tail in (don't rub it!) for a couple of minutes. It will sting, so be prepared for that

You will need to get to the vets to get a course of precautionary abs started asap. Whether they decide to leave the tail tip or not will be their decision, but I've experienced a similar degloving and they left it attached.

The main thing is to keep the cage spotlessly clean. Keep the area moist and clean (if it doesn't scab over immediately, it promotes new skin growth). If she's with other rats, I may also reccommend that you separate at least until you see the vet.

If they decide to leave the tail tip you will need to start a regime of disinfecting it - maybe ask your vets for some antiseptic was such as hibi-scrub that you can dilute in water. You will need to clean it (dipping the tail in, never scrubbing/rubbing it) at least 3 or 4 times a day to discourage infection of the bone.

Eventually it should dry up and then shrivel up and fall off - but start to finish for my girl took months (it took a long while to fully heal after drying up).

As for the bleeding - it shouldn't bleed much or for long. If the bleeding is prolonged or excessive - call your vet or emergency vet for advice asap.


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you so much Ration1802 - thats everything I needed to know.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Isn't it lovely when someone just answers your question instead of telling you what a bad rat owner you are?


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Urithrand said:


> Isn't it lovely when someone just answers your question instead of telling you what a bad rat owner you are?


It is fantastic. I think most of us realize that accidents and bad things happen all the time. Unless the person is obviously doing things wrong I find people on this forum are pretty good


----------

